# Widened steelies



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

looking to get into some i want some 17 or 16's not to good with wheels i have a mk4 and dont knoe wat would look better or strech on them or who makes them please help guys live in va if you knoe a place near its better if not who cares http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Widened steelies (jkroll)*

huh?


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Widened steelies (blacksmoke194)*

trying to get into some widened steelies, i am not to good with strech and stuff or wat size i should use 16's or 17's i am also woundering were i can find a shop that makes them if anyone can help please i have a mk4 if anyone has any piks please share


----------



## Blackout313 (Oct 20, 2009)

Diamondracing.com they custom make steelies in all kinds of sizes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

http://www.diamondracingwheels.com


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

IGHT KOOL NOW WOULD 17 OR 16 LOOK BETTER ON MY MK4 ? BEEN THINKING ABOUT DOING 16 HAVE 17 ON NOW BUT JUST WANT IT TO LOOK NICE I HAVE 10 MM SPACERS IN THE FRONT AND 20MM IN THE REAR ON COILOVERS AND ALMOST ON THE FLOOR


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

that purely an opinionated question...but since i have a mk4...i'd say 17s


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

if anyone has piks of both sizes on mk4 please share


----------



## ModernDayThorns (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jkroll)*









I think they were 17s?


----------



## jkroll (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ModernDayThorns)*

do you knoe how wide ?


----------

